# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  niski poziom erytrocytów, hemoglobiny, hematokrytu w ciąży

## madzia

Witam,

piszę z takim zapytaniem: jestem w 6 miesiącu ciąży, i na nowych wynikach badań krwi mam wskaźniki:

erytrocyty   3,5
hemoglobina 11,1
hematokryt  31
limfocyty     20
neutrofile 76 - dla odmiany podwyższone
leukocyty w normie

poprzednie wyniki były troszkę lepsze, zmieniłam od tamtego czasu jeszcze bardziej dietę, brałam Ascofer. Niestety moja ginekolog nie zleciła żadnych badań krwi więc sama musiałam zrobić, ona zaleca tylko na podstawie starych wyników badań - tabletki. Czego nie stosuję, bo po jej niektórych zaleceniach czułam się...lekko mówiąc gorzej. Dodam, że czuje się ogólnie lepiej od kiedy biorę Ascofer. Co mogę zrobić, żeby sprawdzić dokładną przyczynę takich wyników i poprawić te wyniki - najlepiej naturalnymi sposobami ??

Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

W czasie ciąży kobiety często mają skłonność do niedokrwistości, hemoglobina 11,1 jest na dolnej granicy normy (w przypadku ciężarnych ta granica ulega niewielkiemu obniżeniu), podobnie jest z erytrocytami. Proponuję nadal stosować ascofer a odnośnie naturalnych sposobów - dobrze się odżywiać, spożywać produkty bogate w żelazo - fasolę, groszek, szpinak, wątróbkę, mięso, suszone owoce. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję za odpowiedzi :Smile:  zdążyłam znaleźć tez kogoś komu mogę zaufać i się poradzić no i innego lekarza, bo ta doktor którą mam jakoś się mną nie interesuje  :Smile: )

----------

